# Steinberger Guitars



## kthxbai (Feb 24, 2009)

specifically the m series, anyone ever play one? thoughts?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 24, 2009)

Acquired taste - for me at least. I can definately see the appeal in the responsiveness and tone of the neck but I never felt completely comfortable with the headless aesthetic.

I've played a couple and to be honest (One with EMG's + TT, one with Seymour Duncans and standard) they were absolutely stunning if you like that odd, non-organic kind of feel they have going for them but the trems always seemed unneccesarily complicated for all that the trans-trem was quite an innovation.

The http://www.steinberger.com/ZT3.html looks promising.

Edit - if you can find one in the US they go for ridiculously low amounts of cash all things considered ~$1000. Just watch the tuning gear as it can become worn and difficult to manage.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 24, 2009)

how about the feel of the actual neck? ive played some but never an m series


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 24, 2009)

I was used to a Wizard neck at the time so compared to that it has more shoulder, flatter fingerboard and isn't as wide. They're comfortable necks but to be honest we're talking the best part of 20 years ago and I don't recall it that well


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm trying to find a a trans tremmed M. I haven't played one however. If you don't need or want a transtrem, you can find GRs on ebay all the time in the $1000 range, basically a stripped down M; r trem, passive pickups, no active eq, but with a graphite neck.


----------



## yingmin (Feb 24, 2009)

I've only ever played the GT I used to own. It's a really good guitar, but the broomstick body gets a little disorienting and uncomfortable. I think I got wrist problems from playing that thing. As much as I don't really like Strat bodies, I'd like to try one of the newer American ones like a ZT-3.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 24, 2009)

yingmin said:


> I've only ever played the GT I used to own. It's a really good guitar, but the broomstick body gets a little disorienting and uncomfortable. I think I got wrist problems from playing that thing. As much as I don't really like Strat bodies, I'd like to try one of the newer American ones like a ZT-3.



IIRC the ZT-3 is made in Korea and doesn't have the graphite neck.

I played a GM quite a while ago and liked it. I've got a custom GM body in the works with a GM graphite neck and transtrem. Body is white limba with a thick flame maple cap and HSS BKPs. Should be done early March, expect lots of pics and commentary then.


----------



## yingmin (Feb 24, 2009)

technomancer said:


> IIRC the ZT-3 is made in Korea and doesn't have the graphite neck.


Interesting. Just the ones they used to offer on the now-defunct Musicyo.com, then?

To be honest, I don't really care about the graphite neck or where it's made, although three of the four guitars I play regularly were built in America. I just want to try a more high-end (i.e. not Spirit series) Steinberger with a full body. Plus, I've been dying to try a Transtrem ever since I first heard about it.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 24, 2009)

yingmin said:


> Interesting. Just the ones they used to offer on the now-defunct Musicyo.com, then?
> 
> To be honest, I don't really care about the graphite neck or where it's made, although three of the four guitars I play regularly were built in America. I just want to try a more high-end (i.e. not Spirit series) Steinberger with a full body. Plus, I've been dying to try a Transtrem ever since I first heard about it.



I've heard the newer version of the transtrem on the ZT-3 is decent. On the ZT-3 you're basically paying for the trem, as it's pretty much an epiphone except for that.


----------



## yingmin (Feb 24, 2009)

technomancer said:


> I've heard the newer version of the transtrem on the ZT-3 is decent. On the ZT-3 you're basically paying for the trem, as it's pretty much an epiphone except for that.


From what I recall of Musicyo's prices, the Transtrem on its own costs about $1000, so that sounds about right. Some jackass on eBay is charging $2500 for ZT-3s. I had a decent laugh at that.

edit: ugh, the ZT-3 is a bolt-on? Never mind that.


----------



## kthxbai (Feb 24, 2009)

definitely want one of these. not too thrilled with EMG humbucker.. but can always change!


----------



## Durero (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a white Steinberger GM4-T with a Trans-Trem. It's an absolutely beautiful instrument imo. The feel of the graphite neck is excellent, and the Trem is great and has a very smooth feel.

The only thing that stops it from being a perfect 6 string for me is that I'm used to a very wide classical guitar string spacing and the Steinberger has a normal narrow electric spacing. I'll be selling it when I get a custom wide-spaced 6-string completed later this year.


----------



## Piledriver (Feb 25, 2009)

i would love one of those steinbergsers...

but you can only string them with double ball strings,right?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 25, 2009)

You can get an adapter for normal strings


----------



## Tymon (Feb 25, 2009)

Steinberger guitars are awesome. The feel, aesthetics, sound and quality of the instruments just feel right to me. I have an S-trem equipped GM and a fretless GR.

Paul and I (Cynic) are trying out the new ZT3 model and we quite like it! I had to get used to the look being so used to the classic GM model. I quite like it now, the finish is beautiful. The neck feels a bit different but still comfortable. The new trans-trem feels and works great!


----------



## -Cetanu- (Feb 25, 2009)

Tymon said:


> Steinberger guitars are awesome. The feel, aesthetics, sound and quality of the instruments just feel right to me. I have an S-trem equipped GM and a fretless GR.



dito.. steinberger guitars are great. I have two pre-Gibson Steinberger GM guitars with S and Transtrem.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 25, 2009)

Tymon said:


> Steinberger guitars are awesome. The feel, aesthetics, sound and quality of the instruments just feel right to me. I have an S-trem equipped GM and a fretless GR.
> 
> Paul and I (Cynic) are trying out the new ZT3 model and we quite like it! I had to get used to the look being so used to the classic GM model. I quite like it now, the finish is beautiful. The neck feels a bit different but still comfortable. The new trans-trem feels and works great!



Awesome, I was hoping to hear what you guys thought of the ZT-3s  Seems like most people aren't willing to compare the ZT-3s to the GMs for some reason


----------



## errnestoo (Feb 25, 2009)

Tymon said:


> Steinberger guitars are awesome. The feel, aesthetics, sound and quality of the instruments just feel right to me. I have an S-trem equipped GM and a fretless GR.
> 
> Paul and I (Cynic) are trying out the new ZT3 model and we quite like it! I had to get used to the look being so used to the classic GM model. I quite like it now, the finish is beautiful. The neck feels a bit different but still comfortable. The new trans-trem feels and works great!



can i just say you blew my mind at irving plaza in NYC.


----------



## Durero (Feb 25, 2009)

^ ditto - caught Cynic with Meshuggah in Vancouver and it was a wicked show!


----------



## kthxbai (Feb 25, 2009)

Tymon said:


> Steinberger guitars are awesome. The feel, aesthetics, sound and quality of the instruments just feel right to me. I have an S-trem equipped GM and a fretless GR.
> 
> Paul and I (Cynic) are trying out the new ZT3 model and we quite like it! I had to get used to the look being so used to the classic GM model. I quite like it now, the finish is beautiful. The neck feels a bit different but still comfortable. The new trans-trem feels and works great!


cool, yeah you guys are probably the reason i would really love to try one. made this thread after i was back from the irving plaza show


----------



## Durero (Feb 25, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> You can get an adapter for normal strings


+1
the adaptors are inexpensive and readily available on eBay. I have one on mine and it works very well.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 25, 2009)

if I could find a decently priced trans trem I'd be all over my dream build.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 25, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


> if I could find a decently priced trans trem I'd be all over my dream build.



I completely lucked out and landed the TT and neck for less than the TTs are listed for on ebay


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 25, 2009)

technomancer said:


> I completely lucked out and landed the TT and neck for less than the TTs are listed for on ebay




























nice score though!


----------



## darshan (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi everybody,
I'm writing here to ask a little advice.

I'm looking for a Steinberger GR. I found and tried one that I really loved.






This is a *third hand guitar* with a *couple of little scratches* on body and trem (it has Trans Trem) but it sounds great and feels so smooth in my hands.
The guy who sells it asked me  800.
In your opinion is this guitar worth that price?

Thank you for your answers.

&#9834;SR


----------



## technomancer (Mar 23, 2009)

darshan said:


> The guy who sells it asked me &#8364; 800.
> In your opinion is this guitar worth that price?
> 
> Thank you for your answers.
> ...



Well, to give you an idea TransTrems are going on ebay for $999, and I payed $650 for the one I scored.... so assuming it plays well and you like it, that's not a bad deal IMHO... it's not the score of the century, but not bad



yingmin said:


> edit: ugh, the ZT-3 is a bolt-on? Never mind that.



Ummm ALL the Steinbergers are bolt on IIRC (I know all the Gx series were)


----------



## yingmin (Mar 23, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Ummm ALL the Steinbergers are bolt on IIRC (I know all the Gx series were)


You don't RC. Every Steinberger currently under production is a neck-thru except for the ZT-3. At least a few of the models they used to make for Musicyo were neck-thru, also.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 23, 2009)

the original graphite GL's were one piece, the new synapse models are neckthrough, the old spirit GL models where neckthrough, the GMs, Ps, and GS' where all bolt on, however, basically if it isn't shaped like a paddle you can bet it's a bolt on. There is the exception of the music yo GL's. Those where in fact bolt on.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 23, 2009)

darshan said:


> Hi everybody,
> I'm writing here to ask a little advice.
> 
> I'm looking for a Steinberger GR. I found and tried one that I really loved.
> ...



Look at it this way - if you buy it and don't end up loving it you can still sell the trans-trem and guitar for more than you paid for it so thats a good score


----------



## technomancer (Mar 23, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


> the original graphite GL's were one piece, the new synapse models are neckthrough, the old spirit GL models where neckthrough, the GMs, Ps, and GS' where all bolt on, however, basically if it isn't shaped like a paddle you can bet it's a bolt on. There is the exception of the music yo GL's. Those where in fact bolt on.



Forgot the GLs were one piece... but yeah I was talking about the non-paddle Gs


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Variant (Mar 23, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Ummm ALL the Steinbergers are bolt on IIRC (I know all the Gx series were)



 The Synapse series guitars are a very comfortable set-neck design.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 24, 2009)

Variant said:


> The Synapse series guitars are a very comfortable set-neck design.



neck-thru actually


----------



## Variant (Mar 24, 2009)

I stand corrected... it does kick out a bit like a set neck for those considering one. Plays great @ the upper frets though, I can assure you.


----------



## darren (Mar 24, 2009)

And the original Steinbergers were molded one-piece "Steinberger blend" composite body/neck pieces with a top plate holding the electronics.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 24, 2009)

Variant said:


> I stand corrected... it does kick out a bit like a set neck for those considering one. Plays great @ the upper frets though, I can assure you.



yeah it does kind of have that little set neckish heel going on. But like you said, it really doesn't get in the way as much as it might look like it does.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 24, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Forgot the GLs were one piece... but yeah I was talking about the non-paddle Gs


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 24, 2009)

my post wasn't really geared toward you, unless I'm missing something?  Also, all steinberger guitars have the G designation in there name, just thought I'd throw that in there.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 24, 2009)

As in(or is it un?)sophisticated as this post may appear to me, it's the "nerdy" aspect of Steinbergers that put me off them. I'm all for embracing modernisation, but I like the style to be reminiscent of an older guitar (my favourite: strat). Steinbergers look like nothing on Earth to me. Their Synapse ST-2FPA baritone looked interesting though - a sliding capo .


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 24, 2009)

that's kind of why the M series came out. Mike Rutherford dug the stinbergers but he wanted a more traditional body shape.


----------



## darren (Mar 24, 2009)

Mike Rutherford is also really, really tall, so a Steinberger probably looked and felt really awkward for him to play without a bigger body.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 24, 2009)

exactly


----------



## technomancer (Mar 24, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


> my post wasn't really geared toward you, unless I'm missing something?  Also, all steinberger guitars have the G designation in there name, just thought I'd throw that in there.



Mine was more directed at Variant 

As for looking bizarre, if Johnny Winter can play this as his main guitar 







ANYBODY can play a Steinberger


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 24, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Mine was more directed at Variant



lmao, I was waaaaay off then. 




technomancer said:


> As for looking bizarre, if Johnny Winter can play this as his main guitar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and people say steinbergers are ugly!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 24, 2009)

Steinbergers always remind me of something a Stormtrooper would use from StarWars.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 24, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Steinbergers always remind me of something a Stormtrooper would use from StarWars.


----------



## darshan (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you *technomancer *and *ShadyDavey* for your answers.
I have another question: is it normal that no "Steinberger" logo is on the guitar body?
(excuse me for my ignorance...)


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 27, 2009)

that usually means it was a refin, or a new body was bought.


----------



## darshan (Mar 30, 2009)

mmm...I've got to ask..the guitar looked "genuine" but maybe it's been painted..
thank you Justin


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 30, 2009)

It's gotta be one of those because I'm pretty sure that color was never available on a trans tremmed M. It looks like a parts caster to me, passives, not steinberger logo, non factory color, rest assured its probably a great instrument, it does have a real trans trem, and thats gotta be either a steinberger neck or a moses neck, either way you're good to go.


----------



## darshan (Mar 31, 2009)

The trem is a real trans trem and the neck is surely a graphyte steinberger one (serial id NI2850)...
I also foud another used steiny, gr model with r-trem, but not yet tried this one


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 31, 2009)

might just be a refin then. I'd get it if I where you, thats for sure.


----------



## headless474 (Jun 2, 2009)

*SUPER-HANDSOME MOD EDIT:* knock it off with the spam, pal.


----------



## OwenD (Jun 2, 2009)

headless474 said:


> SPAM



I'll trade you 2 camels for them??
Ned Steinberger would be turning in his grave if he seen them (if he was dead)..
Have some shame and not mention the Steinberger name again if you do try to sell them.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah thats disgusting


----------



## headless474 (Jun 4, 2009)

*SUPER-HANDSOME MOD EDIT:* knock it off with the spam, pal.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 4, 2009)

You should be bloody ashamed of yourself you rip-off merchant - did Devries make those ridiculous abortions?


----------

